# دورة php & mysql



## Yes_Or_No (21 يناير 2007)

دلوقتي انا بفكر انزل دورة بي اتش بي و قواعد بيانات ماي سيكول 

اللي هيشترك يسيب هنا رد ولما يوصل عدد المشتركين ما بين 15/20 هبتدي انزل الدورة 

وواحده واحده من الاساسيات حتي الاحتراف ..............


----------



## minaphone2 (22 يناير 2007)

انا اول واحد اؤيد الفكره واشترك معاك على طول​


----------



## mr.hima (24 يناير 2007)

yes انا معاك يا يس ,,,,, فكرة جميلة وتضحية منك


----------



## bahooor (20 فبراير 2007)

فكرررررررررره جميله جداااااااااااا
انا موافق


----------



## vena (27 مارس 2007)

فكرة جميلة وانا معاكم


----------



## back_2_zero (25 يناير 2012)

وانا كمان بس معلش عايزة اعرف بيانات عن الدورة دى


----------



## remo4jesus (7 فبراير 2012)

*فكرة جميلة وانا أحييك وأشجعك على ذلك*
​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (14 مارس 2012)

معاااااااااااااااااااااكم


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 مارس 2012)

معاااااااااااااااااااااكم


----------



## romyo1 (14 مارس 2012)

منتضرك يا حب


----------



## zama (15 مارس 2012)

هل المجال دا ، هيحتاج سبق معلومات بمجالات تانية ؟؟ 

ما أستخداماته العملية بالسوق التجاري لجانب الكلام الأكاديمي ؟؟ 

==

أعرف و أحدد 

==

سلام ..


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 مارس 2012)

*الموضوع ده قديم جدا  من 2007 
وحاليا العضو صاحب الموضوع نادر لما بيدخل المنتدى *​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (15 مارس 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> معاااااااااااااااااااااكم


 
 هو احنا ريحين رحلة نتفسح اى حاجة خدونى معاكوا

طب انتى عرفة الصلاً  بعنى ايه   php & mysql





> الموضوع ده قديم جدا من 2007
> وحاليا العضو صاحب الموضوع نادر لما بيدخل المنتدى


 
شكرا على الافادة . وننتظر العضو يمكن يدخل ويترائف بينا


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 مارس 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> هو احنا ريحين رحلة نتفسح اى حاجة خدونى معاكوا
> 
> طب انتى عرفة الصلاً  بعنى ايه   php & mysql



طبعاً عارفة 

وممكن أساعد فى الشرح كمان 

بس محتاجة سبورة وطباشير ملون

ولوكانت رحلة إوعدنى أقعد جمب الشباك


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (15 مارس 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> طبعاً عارفة
> 
> وممكن أساعد فى الشرح كمان
> 
> ...


 
حسب الله ونعمة الوكيل


----------



## Yes_Or_No (16 مارس 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> حسب الله ونعمة الوكيل



مش عايزين بالمره DVD


----------



## بايبل333 (16 مارس 2012)

معاكم معاكم ........عليكم عليكم


----------



## zama (16 مارس 2012)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *الموضوع ده قديم جدا  من 2007
> وحاليا العضو صاحب الموضوع نادر لما بيدخل المنتدى *​



مُتشكر لـ لفت النظر ..

==

بجد دا تهريج ، ما الدافع لجعل أحد المداخلات _ أو أي سبب_ تُعيد الموضوع للصدارة مرة أخري ؟؟ !!

الأمر يُختزل ، بتكرار تلك الظاهرة ، بالأخص بمواضيع لا تستدعي الحوار مُجدداً ..

أنا مُستاء جداً لهذا العبث ، لو أردتم كإدارة تسجيل ذلك كإعتراض ، لكم الحرية ..


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 مارس 2012)

أتمني قبولي تلميذ لك فى هذه الدروه أخي​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 مارس 2012)

أشتركت دون أن أري باقي الردود
للأسف ..الموضوع مهمل ..رأيت هذا الاهمال فى طريقة تقديم الخدمه
لكن ظننت أنه يود  اولا معرفة حجم الأقبال للأستفاده
أتمني عودتك اخي لتري تلامذتك المنتظرون..
أتمني أنه يكون سبب تركك لخدمتك خير ولم تصب بأذي
سلام المسيح يرعاك ​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (19 مايو 2012)

أكيد هتابع معاك لأن دا مجالي وتخصصي​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (19 مايو 2012)

عموما دا لينك اللي حابب يتعلم الحاجات دي 

واللي مش عارف لتصميم وتطوير لمواقع 

http://www.w3schools.com/​


----------

